# Egg share + OHSS



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can tell me if they have been through the situation I have over the last few days - I hope this is the ok place to post please let me know if not.  I started the egg share process in the summer,  a recipient was found quite quickly which I was thrilled about and all the test came back fine.  I started down reg in Feb, I had to wait a little longer as the recipient wasn't down reg enough but that was all ok.  The day it was going to be cancelled the recipient had AF so I could start on Gonal F.  My follicles reacted really well and on my first scan I had 15 on one ovary.  The clinic seemed a little concerned as I reacted well the previous time with my son on a lower dose but as we all know they want to make lots of eggs in egg share.

Every scan I was told that I had a lot of follicles and needed a blood test but at the end of the day I was told that I could continue on the dose of Gonal F I was on (150).  Therefore I assumed that everything was ok and that OHSS was not a possibility.

I had egg collection on Tuesday this week and they took 27 eggs.  I woke up feeling absolutely awful and had terrible pain in my stomach which made it hard for me to stand straight.  The clinic seemed unconcerned and told me just to drink lots of water/milk.  I got home to find that I couldn't lay down at all as my stomach was killing me and that I felt really bloated.

This got worse and eventually I called the emergency number as my breathing was faltering and the pain in my sides/stomach was unbearable.  I was told to drink water and milk and to rest, but my DH was too concerned and I was taken to A & E.  I spent 2 nights in hospital and got told I had moderate/severe OHSS, my ovaries were so big they are kissing (touching) and my abdomen was full of fluid.  I cannot describe the pain I was in.   

I was due to have ET on thursday but obviously couldn't so they have been frozen.  I am very upset and disappointed about this as my first IVF cycle worked with a fresh batch and my subsequent FET didn't work last time.  Has anyone had a second FET work?  I am jealous (I am sorry if this seems out of order) that the recipient was able to have a fresh transfer and feel a little gutted (sorry sorry sorry).  am I evil for thinking like this?  I am happy that she is going to have the chance to have a baby that she has been trying for for a lot longer than me and the fact I have given her the chance when (I was told) she thought a chance would never come along, but I am gutted still.

I am now at home and have been signed off work for 2 weeks, my stomach still looks like I am 5 months pregnant which is lovely as obviously I am not.  The clinic has told my DH that the FET won't happen for 3 months, this seems like a long time?  does anyone know why this long?  I understand my body has to readjust; but this seems like an age!  

Out of the 14 eggs I got (13 to recipient) 12 were good enough for fertilisation but 8 took.  These are now frozen.  I know I am terribly lucky to have these and I do recognise that, but i am disappointed in the clinic for not monitoring me a little more closely, disappointed in my body for causing this much pain and disappointed in myself for being miserable about it.

I have said I will not stimulate my ovaries again so these (amazing and much needed) 8 embryos are my life line to have another child.  I was lucky enough to have my son and I know there are lots of people out there that would be happy to have one child but I am sorry I really want a bro or sis for my little boy.  is that a bad thing?

I am surrounded by pregnant friends who all had their children when I had my son so I am constantly asked when the next one is coming along.  This cycle I have only told the family and two close friends as I can't bear the pity re the process or should it fail.    

Has anyone else had OHSS like this and how long did it last?  I still can't walk upright and sleeping is a nightmare (all the pillows in the house to prop me up).

I just want to scream "why can't I just have sex and make a baby?"  

Thanks for letting me rant. 

Cx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello ,

I am really sorry i cannot help with any of your questions as i am only starting my egg share journey.

I just wanted to give you big 

I'm sure your clinic want to wait 3 months to ensure your body is in tip top order for your FET


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks.  Appreciate your wishes, just feeling down.  A few people have recommended acupuncture to help with the FET working, make my ovaries shrink back down and to probably pick me up a little.

Thanks again and good luck with your cycle.

Cx


----------

